
AirPods Pro - minimaxir
https://www.apple.com/airpods-pro/
======
whalesalad
I really struggled to take the plunge on the original AirPods and it has been
one of my top 10 purchases ever in my life without a doubt. I stood there
holding the little $200 box in my hand and really danced back and forth in my
mind about whether or not they would really be necessary. If they broke, I
would go buy a new pair immediately.

For what they are, the sound is amazing. I can't really do a phone call
anymore without them. Working on my car, doing dishes, going for a jog, taking
the dogs on a walk, the pods are goin' in.

My wife finally made the switch from Android (she had mulitple Samsung Galaxy
devices) to iOS w/ an XS and she is also hopelessly addicted to the new
ecosystem and her AirPods. We had a running joke for years that she would
never switch teams but now she is 100% stoked on Apple gear.

I am not in the market for anything like this, since I have the high-end
spectrum covered w/ some Sony over the ear noise cancelling cans but if I was
I would give these a shot in a new york minute.

~~~
gamblor956
I've demoed my $25 Anker or mpow earbuds (the Airpod-likes) to many coworkers
sporting Airpods and they're universally astounded by the quality of the
cheaper buds. I've converted quite a few people who lost their Airpods.

The chead buds don't sound quite as good as Airpods, but they're 85% of the
way there, fit better, can actually handle the rain and sweat without breaking
down, can be used during exercise without falling out, and they cost a
fraction of the price.

~~~
pfranz
I think most of the magic is Bluetooth 5. After years and years of trying
Bluetooth headphones I only found them acceptable under very specific
circumstances (only certain types of exercising). AirPods really seemed to fix
most of the long standing issues.

But the cost, even for people who would immediately go buy another pair, does
suck. When I used <$20 headphones at the gym, it was reasonable to keep a
backup on hand, or a second pair at work or in a gym bag. If I leave my
AirPods somewhere unexpectedly my options are to go back and get them. Buying
or borrowing a pair of wired headphones aren't even an option in most cases
anymore.

Not as a counter to your story, but I know someone who was gifted knockoff
AirPods and didn't know it. They were really confused why people liked them so
much and returned them within a week.

~~~
drdaeman
> I think most of the magic is Bluetooth 5.

Doubt so, Bluetooth 5 doesn't really do anything with audio streaming. Check
this out:
[https://habr.com/en/post/456182/](https://habr.com/en/post/456182/), in
particular:

> Only one change affected the Classic version within the specification of
> Bluetooth 5: support for the Slot Availability Mask (SAM) technology,
> designed to improve radio frequency sharing. All other changes affect only
> Bluetooth LE (the same applies to Higher Output Power too).

> All audio devices use only Bluetooth Classic. Headphones and speakers cannot
> be connected via Bluetooth Low Energy. There is no standard for transmitting
> audio using LE. The A2DP standard, used to transmit high-quality audio,
> works only through Bluetooth Classic, and there is no equivalent in LE.

> To sum up: buying audio devices with Bluetooth 5 only because of the new
> version of the protocol is meaningless. Bluetooth 4.0/4.1/4.2 in the context
> of audio transmission will work the same way.

> If the announcement of the new headphone mentions a doubled radius and
> reduced power consumption thanks to Bluetooth 5, then you should know that
> they either do not understand themselves or mislead you. No wonder, even the
> manufacturers of Bluetooth chips confuse the difference in both standards,
> and some Bluetooth 5 chips support the fifth version only for LE, and use
> 4.2 for Classic.

~~~
pfranz
I haven't followed the specs closely. My grievances with bluetooth weren't
around audio quality. They were all around pairing, battery life, reliability
during use, and how annoying and frustrating general use was. Maybe this all
came from 4.2 and a combination of other tech like available chips or better
implementation? For whatever reason, not long after AirPods were released I
hear competing headphones improved significantly. I know often can take years
and suddenly someone comes along with a clever design pattern everyone else
implements on top of old hardware or existing specs.

------
bsamuels
I will personally love to see someone justify spending $250 on wireless
earphones whose batteries cannot be replaced.

I'm a year and a half into my normal airpods and they already need new
batteries.

~~~
webwielder2
Why spend $100 on a nice dinner, we'll just have to eat again in 8 hours.

~~~
krastanov
There used to be an expectation of longevity in the electronics we purchase.
Even while Moore's law was in full effect, you could find good uses for a 6
year old computer. Today's computer hardware can easily remain fully usable
for a decade. The notion of buying a laptop or phone, let alone headphones,
every year is ludicrous and actively harmful to the environment.

~~~
ogre_codes
You must have lived in a different "Used to be" than I did. I owned multiple
Walkman style cassette players back in the 80s and if you got 2 years use out
of those foam covered headphones, it was a small miracle. Even buying
replacement foam, the cords got snagged and destroyed quickly. Also, the cheap
plastic doors on the players were notoriously prone to failing. Not to mention
all of them were powered by disposable batteries which powered them for just a
few hours and had to be tossed out.

~~~
ScottBurson
I agree about the headphones, but I got a full decade of use from my WM-D6
Walkman Pro and its (optional, removable) rechargeable battery pack. I
replaced it with a WM-D6C which still worked the last time I tried it, a few
years ago now.

High-quality gear was definitely available in the '80s, if you were willing to
pay for it — and might have been cheaper in the long run.

~~~
ogre_codes
So instead of tiny, expensive headphones last 18-24 months, you had an even
more expensive cassette player which might last 5 years, with headphones that
lasted less than a year, and expensive bulky rechargeable battery packs which
lasted about 6 months if you were lucky.

How is this better than a set of headphones which last 18+ months? Just the
NiCd battery packs were something like 20 times bulkier than the AirPods and
lasted less than a third the time with careful use. Normal replacement cycle
on those battery packs would be more expensive over 2 years than my AirPods,
particularly if you consider inflation.

~~~
ScottBurson
I'm not suggesting it was better overall; I'm not sure how you read me that
way. I'm just saying that reliable gear was available.

(Only 6 months out of a set of NiCds??? I got multiple years out of more than
one set. NiCds are very easy to take care of; just remember that they need
exercise. Always drain them fully before charging, and make sure not to
overcharge.)

------
rollinDyno
Can we talk about how smooth and beautiful the website is? I know, it's Apple
and their websites are always the same, but there's always a tiny increment.
This time it's the woman adjusting the ANC by holding her Airpods. The way she
fades in and the scroll controls her every movement and then fades out is just
so smooth.

~~~
unlinked_dll
It made it difficult for me to read the content, and lagged/stuttered on my
Macbook Pro. Not to mention taking up a whole screen for a single marketing
sentence is obnoxious.

As someone who buys a lot of "pro" labeled audio gear, the only thing I care
about is a bullet point list of specs. I've seen enough snake oil to ignore
marketing materials for consumer audio products. But I get why Apple doesn't
do that off the bat, because they're not trying to sell these to people like
me.

~~~
reaperducer
_the only thing I care about is a bullet point list of specs_

You are not the target demographic for this web page. Congratulations.

------
graeme
What’s the word on active noise cancellation and hearing protection? I
currently avoid using headphones in loud environments, and my quick test is if
I can hear myself talk over the music.

This page says the active cancellation uses “anti-noise”, which iirc is noise,
at frequencies that drown out the outside noise. But I’m not really sure about
this.

So, if we were in say a 85 db environment, would music with these be at, say
90 db, or would it actually let you play safely at a lower volume like 80mm.

I know NRR headphones are best to actually block noise. But I’m curious what
these do. Specifically related to hearing damage.

~~~
smachiz
That's not quite right. What the anti-noise does is generate an inverse wave
to cancel out some (as much as possible) of the waveform of the noise. It's
not just playing white noise louder than the external noise. The result is
that your ear drum receives a smaller waveform to vibrate to.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_noise_control](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_noise_control)

~~~
graeme
Thanks! So it actually destroys the sound and it has no effect? Or does it
have an effect on your hearing, but you don’t perceive it?

~~~
Longhanks
Based on my knowledge of physics, the wave is eliminated and not in any way
perceivable.

~~~
m463
I would say it would depend on the position of the microphone, the speed of
the electronics and the ability of the speaker to reproduce the negative wave
at the microphone.

I don't think it could work perfectly. It would be like putting a beach-ball
offshore and using it's motion to move a log closer to shore up and down to
cancel all waves hitting a beach.

------
TuringNYC
I love AirPods. I wear then 10+hrs a day (cycling between two due to charge).
It isnt fair to judge before I've tried this, but I've never quite felt
comfortable with the rubber seals

1\. It feels like you are underwater

2\. I want ambient sound coming thru, esp when i'm walking outside/etc.

~~~
tdburn
These have a transparency setting to let through ambient sounds

~~~
bobbonew
I’m intrigued to actually try this. Turning the transparency setting on and
off.

On an active phone call I can carry on a conversation in the room im in 10
feet away from the person. To have that cancelled out would be interesting to
try.

~~~
anonu
Noise cancelling cancels out white noise - not people's conversations.

Also - the "transparency" mode is quite common feature of noise cancelling
headphones. All of the Bose NCs have had this for years. When you seal off the
ear to provide NC you need to be able to hear yourself when youre on a phone
call. So its more a necessity than a "nice to have".

------
pxhb
The lack of sound isolation is my biggest gripe with my AirPods, so it is nice
to see that it has been improved with the Pro version. In the past I have had
nausea when using active noise cancelling headphone (especially when used
without music), so I am curious to see if any of the reviews hints at this.

~~~
willis936
I have serious reservations about these. They make big claims yet miss some
important, basic design choices. For instance: you will get zero bass with an
open back design and the active noise cancellation operates at 200 Hz
(presumably) so you can forget about cancelling annoying whines from server
fans or turbojets. The dynamic EQ based on a microphone is an interesting
choice. This could have really good results if they didn't fuck up on more
basics. I just hope they don't neglect phase response and do some time
alignment.

~~~
mikestew
_The dynamic EQ based on a microphone is an interesting choice._

I don't even know if the two are related, not being sound/audio/whatever
expert, but I'm continually amazed that I can blast music on a HomePod, speak
in a conversational tone or quieter (of course I've tested), and Siri still
hears me. Whatever dark wizardry makes that work would come in handy here,
yes? Or is your argument more that, dark magic or not, the physical hardware
isn't there?

~~~
unlinked_dll
Eh not really.

The limitation on active noise reduction is mostly latency, and hardware
constraints when using adaptive filtering in a small package without a large
battery.

Whatever "Adaptive EQ" means it may or may not be particularly novel. I've
seen worked on things similar for years - changing filter parameters in
response to microphone input isn't always easy but it's not untrod ground.

Going to have to listen to it to be the judge of anything, like all audio
products.

~~~
willis936
Adaptive EQ is a well established piece of jargon in telecommunications. I’m
not sure if that’s actually what they’re doing here, but it would be
interesting if they are. The ear canal makes a resonant cavity and they could
notch out annoying peaks in the mid-highs that vary from each seating of the
buds. This could also be used to level out the magnitude response if they
hadn’t made it an open cavity.

------
vowelless
I started getting severe ear issues with my normal AirPods. Due to a lack of
cushioning, my ear canals started getting damaged. It got very painful
eventually (swimmers ear levels of pain).

I stopped using them and went back to my Bose in ear headphones (that never
gave me problems).

These new AirPods seem to have cushioning. I might consider them.

~~~
RandallBrown
The new shape of these makes me not want them. I seem to have the exact same
ears as whoever Apple has modeled their earbuds for and they're super
comfortable.

Every other in-ear headphone I've tried has been super painful and falls out
at the slightest bump.

~~~
AtroxDev
I'm in the exact same boat. The AirPods just fit perfectly like no other pair
before but for most of my friends it's the opposite.

I'm intrigued how the AirPods Pro will fit. We will see I guess.

------
flntzr
Wow, that website really is something. 1559 requests serving 65.6MB in total!

~~~
Phillips126
You are not kidding, opening up the network tab in Chrome reveals they are
loading nearly 300 images named: 0000.jpg -> 0289.jpg and stitching them
together in canvas elements as scroll-able videos (Each image being ~50kb).

------
hanklazard
I have a pair of the older ones. Say what you will, but if you have an iphone,
they are incredible. Using one is great for podcasts and phone conversations.
I hated on them for a while, but after trying, I'm a believer.

For me, the value of upgrading to this 'pro' model will be the quality of the
noise cancelling. If as good as the recent releases from Sony and/or Bose, I
will definitely get a pair.

------
sandyarmstrong
I just end up immediately closing these sites that don't work at all
reasonably with a scroll wheel.

~~~
Phillips126
Normally I roll my eyes at these types of comments but you are totally
justified. I'm in front of a desktop using a mouse and am getting scroll
fatigue just trying to get to about the 1/2 way point of the web page.
Literally scrolling through individual video frames is moronic.

Edit - Just noticed that the animated scroll-breaking stuff seemed to stop
when using a mobile view (noticed using Chrome Dev tools) which makes it a
better read.

~~~
sandyarmstrong
Yeah I hate being "that guy", but I just couldn't make any progress on the
site.

~~~
Phillips126
I was graphic designer (now developer) so I tend to give websites a lot of
"artistic freedom" as long as it doesn't interfere a great deal with user-
friendliness. Your comment was completely justified in this regard. This
particular page when not viewed on a mobile device is painful and should be
mentioned.

------
mullingitover
This is a huge improvement. The regular airpods are the same shape as the
original iphone earbuds, and my normal ritual with those was to immediately
throw them in the trash as soon as I opened any Apple product because they're
horribly uncomfortable. Am I the only one who notices this?

~~~
bluetidepro
> ... horribly uncomfortable.

One persons uncomfortable is another persons perfection. I can't stand
headphones like these new Pro ones that have the little rubber tips. They hurt
my ears so much. The current Airpods or the wired ones you "throw in the
trash" are the most comfortable in ear headphones I've ever used, personally.

~~~
mikestew
And here I am smack in the middle. I can run in them, I might even try jumping
jacks. But bicycle helmet straps knock them out, and when I tap them I often
have to readjust them. So I have "AirPods with earhooks" called PowerBeats
Pros. The innards of AirPods in a different, better-fitting (for me) package.
(And the PowerBeats are water-resistant, but I guess the AirPod Pros are,
too.)

------
cs02rm0
People complain the Pro moniker is losing meaning on a MBP - does it mean
_anything_ here?

~~~
LeonM
The pro line is just the high-end line-up from Apple. The 'regular' (non-pro)
line is for consumers with average spending, and the pro line is for those who
are willing to spend more for a more polished experience.

Maybe except for the upcoming Mac pro, the pro line products don't offer
particular features for professional use over the regular line. It's not like
you can't do professional work on a non-pro Apple product.

It's just a really well chosen marketing name, which is now being diluted due
because every* Apple product now has a pro version.

* except the Watch I believe?

------
lucisferre
Been using the Beats Pro's since I lost my Airpods (later found them) and they
are considerably better sound and far more comfortable to use and for
workouts. I no longer have to have the volume cranked up to 11.

The original Airpods are amazing only because they work well at least 90% of
the time, unlike just about every bluetooth headphone out there.

I have found the Beats Pro's generally as reliable and convenient but
occasionally they flake out completely and are unable to pair properly with
anything. Hours later they will work again. I've seen the a few threads online
complaining about this behaviour. It is uncommon but a shockingly bad problem
considering the cost.

Given what Apple is asking for, for these products they need to be pretty much
perfect. I'll be interested to see how users review these.

~~~
damontal
Beats pro are over the ear cans - do you mean powerbeats pro?

------
MuffinFlavored
I'd buy them if they did a buyback program on the previous generation AirPods
like they do for iPhones.

~~~
seanhandley
Would you buy a second hand pair of headphones with someone else's earwax on
them?

~~~
MuffinFlavored
You think they can't be sanitized + cleaned?

------
danepowell
You've been able to get pretty decent Bluetooth in-ear headphones for $20-40
on Amazon for a few years now, can anyone comment on whether AirPods are
really 10x better to justify the price? I just have a hard time believing
that's possible, but I've never tried them.

~~~
lucisferre
I've never found a "decent" pair of Bluetooth anything. Pairing is almost
always an annoyance and never quite just "works". If I'm heading out for a
walk or a run, or if I want to answer a call, it needs to pair and work
immediately or I may as well throw them in the trash. Airpods were the first
headphones where they just worked every single time I put them on.

~~~
rohit2412
These have worked flawlessly for me.

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07M5GFPQN/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_h...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07M5GFPQN/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_hpYTDbSEBSBQB)

------
guptaneil
This is the first time I’ve seen an AR experience launched from the browser. I
expected to be kicked to the App Store to download Apple’s shopping app when I
clicked See it in AR, but instead the AirPods instantly showed up on my desk
(without prompting for camera access even). When did this capability get
added?

Edit: looks like this is powered by Apple and Pixar’s USDZ file format for
sharing compressed 3D models. I’m guessing it overlays the model over the
built-in camera app, so Safari never asks for permission to use my camera.

~~~
aloknnikhil
Sometime in iOS 12, Safari was tooled to use the ARKit. I was using this to
visualize the size of the iPad Pro a while ago.

------
hartator
Do we know how it compares to regular AirPods in term of battery life?

Would had loved a way to swipe up and down to control volume instead of the
force touch for noise cancellation. Next generation I suppose.

------
reimertz
I’m going to get these as soon as I can. I’ve been addicted to my Bose 35 but
tbh they are a bit bulky.

Also, I need noise cancellation and have been waiting for Apple to release
their version of it.

A bit bold here but I’m going to assume their NC experience is beyond anything
else on the market in the same form factor.

Look at Bose for example and their in-ear alternative; you have to wear a
bulky necklace to get the same experience as their cabled version.

Nah, I feel like Apple is going to disrupt the entire NC market with these
things

~~~
mav3rick
Will you try the cheaper Echo Buds ? They don't have pure ANC.

------
xoa
I have no problem with the AirPods being highly integrated, nor did I
inherently think dropping the 3.5mm jack was an issue. Working wireless is a
lot better. But I do really wish Apple would make the W1 chips and associated
stack generally available to 3rd parties, that's what really got lost in the
transition and they were wrong to keep vertical. Their strategy has surely
sold more AirPods, but they will never be able to match all the niches served
by a functioning market and it's a bummer to have that kind of variety
unnecessarily reduced. For example it's fairly of niche, but I'd love a
W1-based MMCX set. That would then allow the use of a wide range of high
quality earphones from Shure/Westone/UE etc.

And I wonder if Apple isn't missing a bit of a trick in areas like this, where
they do something which will increase the attached revenue value of each
iPhone sold but that could reduce the attractiveness of iOS as a platform in
general. If Apple made their own wireless implementation generally available
but it only worked at its best with iOS/Macs, would a thriving wireless
headphone/earphone/music market based around that increase the sales of
iDevices and Macs more than whatever AidPod sales Apple lost?

~~~
whalesalad
Can you elaborate a bit on the reasons for this? I don't disagree... but what
capabilities are lacking in regular hardware that this chip provides?

I ask because initially the Sony WH-1000XM3 over-ears I use at home when
working in my office (or on a plane) were initially using the lower quality
SBC standard and with some kung fu I was able to get them working with higher
quality AAC on my Mac.

~~~
laken
There are some features of AirPods that are only available on Apple devices.
Off the top of my head those are:

\- Easy Pairing (if you just open the case next to an iphone, a dialog box
comes up where you can just tap 'pair' and you're done)

\- Automatic Pause (if you remove an ear, it pauses it)

\- Reassign touch gestures

\- Audio Sharing

\- Ability to choose which ear's microphone you wish to use

\- Lossless audio quality

------
minimaxir
The price is $250, which is what everyone expected (note: the Wireless
Charging case is mandatory; for comparison, the AirPods with Wireless Charging
SKU is $200).

Will have to wait and see how the reviews are, although it sounds like we'll
hear sooner than later (pun intended).

~~~
chrisjc
Was hoping for a case that wasn't wireless charging. Save a couple of bucks
for a feature I would never use.

------
ProfessorLayton
I have a pair of AirPods, and I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t disappointed
with them, the main reason being that they just don’t seem to fit in my ears
very well, needing constant readjustment. Further, the sound quality is no
better than the pair that comes with the iPhone that can be purchased for $29.
I also find the nfc pairing nice, but also frustrating when it fails, and
extra annoying when trying to check battery levels. I’ll never understand why
the battery level doesn’t show up on the top right like every other Bluetooth
headphone set I have.

I do find them pretty convenient at the gym so it’s not all bad.

Perhaps I should have waited for these, but I already have a Bose pair that
fits my noise cancelling needs pretty well.

~~~
pjc50
> the main reason being that they just don’t seem to fit in my ears very well,
> needing constant readjustment

It may simply be that your ears aren't a suitable shape - I've had this
problem with every single pair of in-ear phones that I've ever tried _and_
fitted hearing aids. At least the aids have over-the-ear clips so I don't lose
them. I would be guaranteed to lose an AirPod within a week of owning them.

------
whywhywhywhy
2 incremental updates to this product and still only one color, they holding
the others back for the post-Christmas lull in the hopes a lot of people will
double dip or something?

~~~
chooseaname
Hasn't white kind of been their signature since the OG iPods?

When you see white earphones, people think iPhone/iPod, etc.

Thieves used to target people with white earphones because of this.

------
holman
I’d be interested if the fit is better when it comes to running. I actually
don’t have much of a problem with AirPods now that I got some Earhoox ($10
little silicon arms that wrap into your ear, which sounds skeevy when I type
it out right now but it’s really changed my whole run experience). I only use
them while running, though, and maybe these would be a better fit. OTOH, I
don’t want noise cancelling while running in the city, so might not be worth
the added dough.

------
gnicholas
Bummer that this requires Catalina on the Mac. I'm not ready to take that
plunge, so I guess I won't be getting Airpods Pro soon either!

~~~
drivers99
Similarly, it's not compatible with iPhone 6, which is what I have. Oh well. I
really want these but I'm probably better off not paying $250 for something
like this.

edit: wait a minute... they say the same thing for the regular AirPods, but I
use them all the time.

~~~
floatingatoll
You might find that you can’t properly configure them, enable noise canceling,
auto measure your ear size, or that the built-in firmware update process
introduced into iOS at some point doesn’t work and thus your devices run into
bugs or perform less well in certain scenarios due to their out of date
firmware.

------
tommaho
Is hearing assistance in development yet? How far out is that?

I'd shell out hundreds with a smile if these could be used to offset my
hearing loss.

~~~
jedieaston
Live Listen is the closest they have right now. Works fine on the current
AirPods, then again I don't have hearing loss.

[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203990](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT203990)

~~~
tommaho
News to me, thank you!

------
danso
The customizable fit is all I was looking for. I bought the originals but
gifted them to my parents, because my ear is messed up from years of high
school wrestling without wearing headgear. I know I'm an edge case, but there
have been plenty of other great earbuds (wireless and traditional) that use
soft flexible tips over the past decade.

~~~
semiotagonal
The default Apple headphones that come with the iPhones never fit in my ears
properly, so I've assumed traditional Airpods don't either. They should make
dummy versions of the new ones so they can be tried out.

~~~
fetus8
Go in to the Apple Store after release, they usually have models available for
trying them out. They keep em stashed away in the drawers of those big tables,
and use alcohol wipes to clean them before you try em on. I didn't know this
until I recently went in to look at the Powerbeats and one of the employees
asked if I wanted to try them before buying. Good thing I did, they didn't fit
my ear canal comfortably.

------
bichiliad
I had airpods and returned them because they fell out of my head, and because
I couldn't use them on the subway because of all the external noise. I think
these may be the thing for me — everything else about the original airpod
experience was actually super nice.

------
icotyl
It’s unfortunate that the batteries in these things wear out so quickly. And
the battery is glued inside, making them $200+ disposable headphones.

But even so, AirPods are one of my favorite products I’ve bought in years.

------
asati
I wonder if Bluetooth multipoint pairing works between iPhone and Mac on
these. If it does, noise cancellation, wireless charging and form factor of
airpods these would replace QC35 as my favorite.

------
EA
I like this tech but unless I buy a second pair, I don't see a reasonable way
to use these on long airplane flights as they only offer 4.5 hours of battery
power.

~~~
krolley
Some long flights with newer planes have USB, so that would be an option.

------
tolstoshev
Have they fixed the stuttering issue when connecting to a MacBook Pro? My
current gen ones work fine with everything except the Mac.

------
yboris
"all day comfort" \-- isn't that posing a health risk of higher-than-average
bacteria growth inside the ear?

------
xhruso00
279€ in Europe. How much if I lose one or I need to replace battery? 39€ for
Applecare

------
aklemm
Wow, those might actually fit in my ear, unlike every other bud Apple ever
produced.

------
arkitaip
The copywriting is so mediocre in its attempts to be funny or witty in every
heading.

~~~
eigenloss
At least they've made a new competitor to the linguistic mockery that is Carls
Jr.

------
rcarmo
So no October event, then, and likely no iPad Pro refresh in October. Bummer.

------
Jemm
Do any of these earbuds do double duty as hearing aids?

------
jotjotzzz
I feel like this pricing is too expensive. At this $249 price point, this is
now competing against a used Bose QC 35 II and Sony WH-1000XM3. I guess if you
really want an earbud.

------
smn1234
any information on specifications of frequency response, impedance,
sensitivity, and drivers sizing ?

------
puttycat
An amazing product for sure, but the tagline "blocking out the world" is
beyond dystopia.

------
RaiseProfits
True to form, they haven’t addressed any of the criticism.

------
kyle-rb
Kudos to Apple; they made a site that manages to reliably crash Chrome on
Android (if I scroll fairly fast to the bottom, right after the page becomes
interactive).

------
segmondy
I don't even want to spend $250 on a new phone, tablet or computer. The world
has lost it's damn mind. I have a $10 corded earphones from Amazon, great
sound quality, going to 2 years. I can think of what to do with that extra
$240 AFTER TAX MONEY than give it to Apple, and here folks are ready to spend
it again on a new version.

~~~
lowan12
Okay great. It's obvious that (MANY) people derive value from these beyond
just playing sound in your ears, but it's good to hear that you're happy with
your earphones as well.

